# Another one cuts the cord



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

(To the tune of "Another One Bites The Dust") :smile-new:

Here's what happened. This past Thursday I turned on my television to watch the show I recorded the night before and I noticed that the cable had gone off. Now, the thing is because of the way the cable wiring is in our building, if one person in let's say Apt. 802 has their cable go off then it affects other apartments that end with "02", 702, 602, etc. I finally decided that this was the last straw as this had happened at least 3 or 4 times in the past. Things will be okay for 8 or 9 months then for whatever reason the cable in one of the "02" apartments goes out. I finally decided that now was the time for me to cut the cord. 

So first of all I went to The Source to check out their flat antennas. I called over the salesman and told him about my problem with the cable and how I wanted to switch to over the air T.V. Not too long afterwards he asked if I considered switching to Fibe T.V. and I told him no, I'd prefer just to go with over the air and he kept trying to convince me to go with Fibe and telling me about the deals they have. One thing I really don't like is people trying to push me into things I don't want. I kept telling him that I'm not really interested and I figured the only way to get him to stop was to tell him there's a person in our building who deals with Fibe T.V. (and this is the truth. I'm always getting flyers for Fibe in my door) and that I'd consider it. I then thanked him and went to Best Buy. I was telling the salesman there about the guy at The Source and how he was pressing me to get Fibe. He mentioned that Bell and Rogers are like that and they try to make it look like they're the only choice. Obviously The Source has a deal going with Bell. Anyway, I ended up getting myself an RCA flat indoor HD antenna while I was there. Here's the URL if you want to check it out: http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product...spx?path=2997cb64b9521862efeb7bf54f39cceaen02

And because I have an older television, a non HD tube Toshiba that I bought back in May of 2006 I needed an digital to analog convertor which I bought at Canada Computers: http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=164_165&item_id=073140
I got things set up today and I was amazed at the clarity of the picture. It's like going from DVD to Blu-Ray. I'm facing south 6 floors up and right now I can get 9 channels but the antenna is about 2 feet away from the window. I'm sure if I move it closer I'll probably get a few more. I'll give Rogers a call tomorrow and cancel my cable service. I don't see the point of paying $40.00 a month when I only watch 2 programs, tops. I may as well just go to the roof of my building and throw money off of it. I remember there was a thread several months ago about cord cutting. Who else has done this?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Kenmac said:


> (To the tune of "Another One Bites The Dust") :smile-new:
> 
> Here's what happened. This past Thursday I turned on my television to watch the show I recorded the night before and I noticed that the cable had gone off. Now, the thing is because of the way the cable wiring is in our building, if one person in let's say Apt. 802 has their cable go off then it affects other apartments that end with "02", 702, 602, etc. I finally decided that this was the last straw as this had happened at least 3 or 4 times in the past. Things will be okay for 8 or 9 months then for whatever reason the cable in one of the "02" apartments goes out. I finally decided that now was the time for me to cut the cord.
> 
> ...


Pls update us after a few days/weeks and let us know how consistent your channels are.

That was always my biggest issue with OTA, whether it was at my former home in Mississauga, or at our Peterborough cottage.
Some days we'd get lots of channels, other days, hardly any. sometimes youd be watching a channel and then it would start to get pixelated and then poof! it was gone.
Our tv required us to "scan" for channels frequently as theyd drop off. a 10 minute process that we'd have to do more than once a day. Quite a hassle.

So, while id love to find a viable alternative to the dish, Im not ready to cut the wire yet.
Plus, OTA is pretty much all basic programming, which we rarely watch other than HNIC, SNL. otherwise we're on the premium channels (discovery, history, slice, spike, treehouse, teletoon etc). YMMV.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Five years cable free. Thousands of dollars saved. 

I definitely watch less TV than when we had cable and I really don't miss it at all.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I cut the cord in 1980. Then I cut the TV in 1995. We have a television but no cable, no antenna and no wasted time watching the boob tube trying to find something decent to watch. My news comes via the internet and any movies we watch are via video. How much have I saved? Bundles and recouped a lot of lost time as well.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I stopped cable as well and have streamed TV for about 10 years. Lots of $$$$ saved. Now with an electric car I cut off the gas companies. Next is to cut off Enbridge. Thats a long term plan though. Power to the people, fuck you big business..........


----------



## Steveman31 (Oct 9, 2014)

Up until recently we were paying over $100 a month for digital cable from Cogeco. The service was terrible and way overpriced for what you actually got. We are just fine watching Netflix and streaming the few programs that we miss not having cable.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

hardasmum said:


> Five years cable free. Thousands of dollars saved.
> 
> I definitely watch less TV than when we had cable and I really don't miss it at all.


I wish that was an option. I'm fine with just the internet, never had much of a tv subscription before I got married. but now, my wife and kid would mutiny.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

so...three yrs now with no cable...

there's a huge abundance of great websites you can watch all your favourite TV shows on for free...plus theres sports ones too...

one of my co-workers didn't want to cut the cord, mostly because he loves hockey...well, he found a website that he pays a yr for less than a months worth of cable...and gets all the hockey he wants in HD...

i will say this though...visiting friends/family and watching tv...commercials are weird to watch...especially when it comes to cliff hangers before a commercial break...this way, there is no break...


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

Steadfastly said:


> I cut the cord in 1980. Then I cut the TV in 1995. We have a television but no cable, no antenna and no wasted time watching the boob tube trying to find something decent to watch. My news comes via the internet and any movies we watch are via video. How much have I saved? Bundles and recouped a lot of lost time as well.


So if you don't watch TV then how do you know so much of the downhill spiral of the NHL?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm above tv. 

I get everything I need from life.

I also think you should all be vegans, eggo-leggo vegans specifically. 

PM me for instructions on how to be a better human being.


Whoa, easy tiger!!! Just feckin witch'ya


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

I cancelled my cable (Rogers) over a year ago because 1) signal quality was inconsistant 2) I couldn't justify paying 75 bucks a month for basic cable 3) there was very little programming that I liked 4) I dislike Rogers. I picked up a small indoor HD antenna, and although I only get 8 channels, the picture quality is exceptional. I only bought the HD antenna because I like to watch the news before going bed. I have a smart TV and watch Netflix, and I also have a media streaming device that accesses all kinds of content. I've spent a lot more time this past year focusing on playing my guitar as a result.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

TA462 said:


> So if you don't watch TV then how do you know so much of the downhill spiral of the NHL?



Yeah cause none of this information is on the Internet.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

TA462 said:


> So if you don't watch TV then how do you know so much of the downhill spiral of the NHL?


I listen to a number of games on the radio and internet and watch some as well. I also follow the sport on NHL.com.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> How much have I saved? Bundles and recouped a lot of lost time as well.


Few ppl actually recoup any time. They just waste it on the internet instead.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

If not for my wife and daughter, I would have cut the cord years ago. The TV is never on when I'm the only person in the room.

The internet has put conventional television on the endangered species list in my opinion.

At very least, TV will have to evolve to survive.


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

I've been interested in OTA but those that got rid of rogers (or whatever cable co) what do you do about broadband internet access? That has always stopped me  
Well, that and the channel my wife's soap is on doesn't come in very well OTA.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

ive been an anti television kinda guy for decades. sometimes i'll be staying in a hotel, and i might watch a little tv then. i am always surprised by how little content you get vs. how much commercial time you endure. at this point, i dont think i'd even do ala carte if they finally gave in.

television is over. it doesn't know it yet, but it's dying


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Woof said:


> I've been interested in OTA but those that got rid of rogers (or whatever cable co) what do you do about broadband internet access? That has always stopped me
> Well, that and the channel my wife's soap is on doesn't come in very well OTA.


1) internet via phone line. Ie DSL.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

Steadfastly said:


> I listen to a number of games on the radio and internet and watch some as well. I also follow the sport on NHL.com.


OHHHHHH. But why follow a sport that you obviously don't like. Wouldn't your time be more productive if you spent it doing something you like instead of doing something you don't like?


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I've been cable free since Monday so I thought I'd give everybody an update. I moved the antenna onto the window and now I've gone up from 9 channels to 14. I'm still thinking of repositioning it though as I find that I'm getting dropouts on the channel I'm using to record my shows from time to time. BTW the channel is a local Toronto channel, CJMT, so it's not like I'm trying to get a distant station. As I've said before, the picture is so much clearer and that's because, for the most part, cable and satellite providers use compression to pack more channels in. I find if the picture drops out too much then I go to my backup plan of using the web to find the shows. I still haven't called my cable provider yet to cancel my cable. If I can adjust things so I can get a good strong signal without any dropouts then I'll be calling them. BTW here's my TV signal locator report that I downloaded from the TVFool website:


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

you haven't quit anything then. cable is not your enemy, it's just an over priced service that people are foolish enough to pay for. the real enemy is television itself. you sound like an addict trying to justify why you're going to get high just one more day.
if you wanna cut the cord, you gotta really cut it. until then you're still a television junkie.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

ezcomes said:


> so...three yrs now with no cable...
> 
> there's a huge abundance of great websites you can watch all your favourite TV shows on for free...plus theres sports ones too...
> 
> ...


Ya it's been about 8 years for me, and TV commercials seems really odd when you see them.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Cheezyridr, if you look at my original post here's what I said: "I don't see the point of paying $40.00 a month when I only watch 2 programs, tops." Even then I can easily find those online without a T.V. but the thing is after awhile I need a break from looking at a computer monitor and I'd rather sit on the couch in my living room to watch those 2 programs. I'm definitely not a T.V. addict. I have a friend who *always* has the T.V. going even when he's not watching it. I've mentioned to him numerous times over the years that he's just wasting electricity and that he should shut it off if there's nothing on that he wants to watch but it doesn't seem to sink in. It kind of annoys me whenever I go over to his place for a get together and the T.V.'s going.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Kenmac said:


> Cheezyridr, if you look at my original post here's what I said: "I don't see the point of paying $40.00 a month when I only watch 2 programs, tops." Even then I can easily find those online without a T.V. but the thing is after awhile I need a break from looking at a computer monitor and I'd rather sit on the couch in my living room to watch those 2 programs. I'm definitely not a T.V. addict. I have a friend who *always* has the T.V. going even when he's not watching it. I've mentioned to him numerous times over the years that he's just wasting electricity and that he should shut it off if there's nothing on that he wants to watch but it doesn't seem to sink in. It kind of annoys me whenever I go over to his place for a get together and the T.V.'s going.


for some ppl, tv is background noise.They just need to have something going in the background and they aren't really paying any attention to it.
My dad was like that with the radio. Id swear his shitty clock radio was on for like 20yrs straight. Always on CFRB. Always.

I don't get why some ppl have to turn on the faucet every time certain ppl take a piss, even in public washrooms, but there are ppl like that as well. I wonder if its not all that different. ie sound relaxing/stimulating ppl.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

i'm 3 pages late so i'm assuming this has already been mentioned

but you clearly have the internet - why do you need cable tv? do you like commercials?

http://watchseries-online.ch/

find what you want to watch and watch it. it's popup ad supported. no signing up, no downloading, just close a couple ads that pop up and stream it right from your computer. alternatively if you type "watch *insert movie name* megashare" into google, you can find basically any movie ever made, also at no cost to you except for the hassle of closing a few ads. I have a computer hooked up to my TV for for this purpose.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Based on the wants you mentioned, I would get a smart TV.

You can download vuze software. Torrent your shows that you want to watch on the couch. Drag & drop to your TV. Enjoy.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

To you guys using the internet for tv, what sort of speed do you need? video quality received?
bell only provides up to 6mbs in my neighborhood. Not sure if Id get a lot of pixelation, stutters etc?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

ken don't take me the wrong way. i talk loud cause i think tv is bad, but i don't mean no harm.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Diablo said:


> for some ppl, tv is background noise.They just need to have something going in the background and they aren't really paying any attention to it.
> My dad was like that with the radio. Id swear his shitty clock radio was on for like 20yrs straight. Always on CFRB. Always.
> 
> I don't get why some ppl have to turn on the faucet every time certain ppl take a piss, even in public washrooms, but there are ppl like that as well. I wonder if its not all that different. ie sound relaxing/stimulating ppl.


I understand the psychology about why people do things like that and it's funny you mention your dad leaving the radio on because a friend of mine was living in a shared house awhile back and the landlord was the type who also had to have a radio going even it was just barely audible. Apparently he was the type of person who couldn't stand silence. Also, I have a co-worker friend who knows a guy who can't sleep without the sound of a fan running. Even in the dead of winter he has to have the fan going to get a good nights sleep. It may sound odd to some people but if it helps him sleep, more power to him.



mike_oxbig said:


> i'm 3 pages late so i'm assuming this has already been mentioned
> 
> but you clearly have the internet - why do you need cable tv? do you like commercials?
> 
> ...


Yes I bookmarked that website a long time ago. I also have other websites similar to that bookmarked. BTW I don't like cable T.V. and that's why I got a flat antenna for getting over the air signals.



adcandour said:


> Based on the wants you mentioned, I would get a smart TV.
> 
> You can download vuze software. Torrent your shows that you want to watch on the couch. Drag & drop to your TV. Enjoy.


Actually on the digital to analog box there's a connection for inserting a USB stick or hard drive. I drag and drop the videos onto the stick, plug it in and watch. Personally I try to keep away from torrents as they can really eat into the bandwidth but what I'll probably do with the $40.00 per month I'll be saving is to buy more bandwidth and higher speeds.




cheezyridr said:


> ken don't take me the wrong way. i talk loud cause i think tv is bad, but i don't mean no harm.


No problem cheezyridr. I didn't take it the wrong way. :smile-new: I know there are people who don't like T.V. and frankly when you see some of the shows that are out there I don't blame them. That's one of the reasons why I watch so little of it.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

No surprise here: http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2014/10/27/cord-cutting-netflix-cable-subscriptions_n_6053474.html


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Kenmac said:


> No surprise here: http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2014/10/27/cord-cutting-netflix-cable-subscriptions_n_6053474.html


No there isn't. And yet I don't find theyre reacting to it very aggressively. retention programs seem to me to be less attractive than they were 2-3 yrs ago.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Doing it Monday. Tried to cut the cable today but the "online chat" person has to get a person to call me tomorrow. I left it on for when the inlaws were here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I am finding I can watch more and more shows online. Right now I have one of those 6 months at less than half price. If the numbers work out by that time, I will drop cable TV.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

bzrkrage said:


> Doing it Monday. Tried to cut the cable today but the "online chat" person has to get a person to call me tomorrow. I left it on for when the inlaws were here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good for you bzrkrage. BTW there have been some changes since I started this thread a while back. I'm now using an antenna called the "Cable Cutter" made by a U.S. company called HD Frequency. Website here: http://hdfrequency.com/products.html I'm getting 39 channels but functionally speaking it's more like 32 channels because some of the channels don't come in clearly at certain times of the day. Overall I'm satisfied with the choice I made last October and as Robert says, there are websites where you can watch shows but I personally try to limit that as I don't want to use too much bandwidth.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I've been trying to talk my family in to the cord cutting idea. I have Rogers Ignite Internet that is super fast, unlimited and comes with NHL center ice and shomi as well we subscribe to Netflix. The only thing we'd miss is HGTV which would be more of a problem for my wife then me.I have a computer connected to my main TV. Probably would just get chrome cast for my other tv's.
Now just have to convince my wife and daughter.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

The new government regulations are supposed to kick in this fall if I'm not mistaken. Allowing users to select only the channels they want. I'm going to wait to see if that makes any difference. I would miss the luxury of PVR'ing everything I watch so I can bypass the commercials.
*Update:* Looks like Rogers/Bell & Shaw among others have until March to continue screwing us.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Kenmac said:


> No surprise here: http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2014/10/27/cord-cutting-netflix-cable-subscriptions_n_6053474.html


that's a feel good story to me! woot!




guitarman2 said:


> I've been trying to talk my family in to the cord cutting idea. I have Rogers Ignite Internet that is super fast, unlimited and comes with NHL center ice and shomi as well we subscribe to Netflix. The only thing we'd miss is HGTV which would be more of a problem for my wife then me.I have a computer connected to my main TV. Probably would just get chrome cast for my other tv's.
> Now just have to convince my wife and daughter.


just do it. when i did it here i thought there would be complaints, but there were none. in fact, my step daughter even said one night "i'm glad you killed the cable, because now i have a life". if i could have, i woulda kissed her pretty little head right then and there.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I've said it before and I'm sure I'll say it again. Just because a library has some crappy books in it, we shouldn't necessarily burn it down. 



Guitar101 said:


> The new government regulations are supposed to kick in this fall if I'm not mistaken. Allowing users to select only the channels they want. I'm going to wait to see if that makes any difference. I would miss the luxury of PVR'ing everything I watch so I can bypass the commercials.


You know the cable companies aren't going to lose money with this, right? Similar to buying a foreign car and picking option packages (vs options one-at-a-time as the NA company do, or at least used to do). They make the option packages with enough variety and cheap enough that you will buy the package for the one or two things you want in it - and still about the same price as buying those option a la carte from NA manufacturers.

I think these people spend alot of time doing market research - they know exactly how to package those things to do the most damage.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> I've said it before and I'm sure I'll say it again. Just because a library has some crappy books in it, we shouldn't necessarily burn it down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To me it would seem a bad value to offer a couple channels you want for the same price as a whole package. That whole package will have the 2 channels you want and the rest you don't want anyway. I think if it came down to giving the couple channels you want for far cheaper than the package or else you walk, I think they may be willing to deal.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Just a minor update, I was doing a channel scan earlier this evening, which is what you have to do about once a month or so to ensure the channels continue to come in strong with the antenna and I found I had another station added, WDTB, a religious station based in Hamburg, New York (just outside Buffalo). Here's their Wikipedia page: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WDTB-LP 
It's an interesting time to be a cord cutter.


----------

